# Foster Dog Attack



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello! I fostered a dog a few days ago. She's an adorable black/white, 15 - 20 lb. mutt who looks like a little fox. When I let her out of her crate and into my house, she was immediately friendly and sweet. She constantly wants to cuddle and is relatively well-behaved (a few accidents in the house). I have a little 8lb. terrier mix who is not crazy about the foster. She growls when the foster dog comes near, but the foster dog just ignores her and wags her little tail and spends most of her time wanting to get a pet and treat from me. Today, my boyfriend came over and the foster scooted as close as she could to me and started growling at him (she displayed the same behavior with the vet). He came over and sat next to her and gave her lots of treats. She still seemed very wary of him and continue to growl (but still took the treats). He and I got up to walk into the other room when all of a sudden we heard a scream and turned around to see the foster attacking my terrier. Biting her on the neck. I know the different between play and real aggression. The was definitely not play. I picked the foster pup up and put her in her crate. I soothed my dog and she is currently asleep next to me, just fine.

So...I have two questions. 

1. How do I deal with the foster now? (Do I keep her separate from my dog? Was this likely just brought on by the stress of having a stranger in the house?)

2. How do I help this dog become 'adoptable'? (She is so incredibly sweet, but if this is how she is going to react to strangers....)

Thank you so much for your help!
Casey


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

but i dont think it's aggression either.

it sounds like reactivity. which is basically somewhere in between aggression and play but is not really either. if it was real aggression..there'd be blood. 

the house dog was being hostile to the foster in an environment where the foster is likely still very unsure of himself. that sort of thing is very stressful to many dogs..and can result in the kind of redirected reactivity you described.

work with them separately for now and look closely at the nilif sticky in the training forum. take it pretty slow and stay fairly hands off for now since this is new to everyone but dont leave them alone together.


----------



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

I just spoke with my boyfriend who saw more than I did. He said that my dog was walking away from the foster with her tail between her legs, baring her teeth and looking at the foster over her should as she walked away. The foster jumped on my dog and went after her neck. I was there in seconds and she was covered in saliva - but I don't think there was enough time for blood. I was only a few feet away and reacted very quickly.

Since I am going to have to introduce her to a crowd of people in a few weeks for 'adoption day', how do you think I should get her ready for such an event?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

c78scorpio said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I just spoke with my boyfriend who saw more than I did. He said that my dog was walking away from the foster with her tail between her legs, baring her teeth and looking at the foster over her should as she walked away. The foster jumped on my dog and went after her neck. I was there in seconds and she was covered in saliva - but I don't think there was enough time for blood. I was only a few feet away and reacted very quickly.
> 
> Since I am going to have to introduce her to a crowd of people in a few weeks for 'adoption day', how do you think I should get her ready for such an event?


i work specifically with aggressive rescues. believe me...if it was aggression..there's no way you would have prevented blood. 

i think you should ask to hold off on the adoption event. i think you should introduce to softspoken gentle mannered individuals slowly and one at a time.

do you know what desensitization is?


----------



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

Is that where you slowly introduce the dog to what it's afraid of and keep doing it over and over until she isn't afraid anymore?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

c78scorpio said:


> Is that where you slowly introduce the dog to what it's afraid of and keep doing it over and over until she isn't afraid anymore?


basically..or where you teach an aggressive dog to be tolerant of the object of their aggression.

desensitization is basically lowering a dog's threshold for a particular stimulus.

the idea is that dogs have tolerance levels for everything..just like humans do. and they can be pushed past that threshold and react unfavorably.

go over the exercises in the stickies in the training forum. a lot of them are easily incorporated into a training regimen.

but first..you need to figure out her problem..what other info can you give about this foster?


----------



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

Also, the past two nights I've let her sleep on the floor next to my bed (with my dog in the bed with me). I wasn't crate training her because she was so well-behaved and happy-go-lucky. Do you think I need to begin crate training her? Since I got her, I have been allowing her to stay in a room with my pup when I'm gone and as I said, allowed her to sleep next to my bed on the floor. 

Thank you!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

not sure...do you have any history on her? medical history and/or issues? any general observations besides "happy go lucky" ? like is she interested in toys? food motivated? scared of her shadow?


----------



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

She was an owner surrender (due to financial issues) along with two other dogs. That's all I know. She seems very young - not puppy, but likely between 1 and 2 years. She was in the shelter for 9 days. I've had her since Wednesday night. That's all I know. A mobile vet hired by the rescue agency came by to check her out, gave her shots, etc. She didn't say anything, but I wonder if the foster is pregnant - she has huge nipples and a very round belly. If so, maybe that could explain some of her reactiveness?

I really appreciate your help... Thank you!!!

She's very food motivated and with me, no fear at all! I can pick her up, she is curious, doesn't cower at all, I can play with her paws and touch her anywhere without issue. She's constantly laying on me and rolling over for a belly rub. I gave her a bath and she was barely annoyed by the whole process...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

c78scorpio said:


> She was an owner surrender (due to financial issues) along with two other dogs. That's all I know. She seems very young - not puppy, but likely between 1 and 2 years. She was in the shelter for 9 days. I've had her since Wednesday night. That's all I know. A mobile vet hired by the rescue agency came by to check her out, gave her shots, etc. She didn't say anything, but I wonder if the foster is pregnant - she has huge nipples and a very round belly. If so, maybe that could explain some of her reactiveness?


one of the first suspects in reactivity and aggression is untreated health issues. i think a vet visit is a very good idea at this point. have them take blood, urine and fecal samples. also ask them to check for both pregnancy and parasite infestation. you may want them to also check her hips and joints for issues and especially for thyroid problems. i know that's a lot for a foster..but as much of that that you can do, do it. 



> She's very food motivated and with me, no fear at all! I can pick her up, she is curious, doesn't cower at all, I can play with her paws and touch her anywhere without issue. She's constantly laying on me and rolling over for a belly rub. I gave her a bath and she was barely annoyed by the whole process...


start with the doggy zen exercise in the training forum for now id think. and put both dogs into a nilif style program. you may also want to pick up a few of the books listed in the reading recommedations. they're all good.


----------



## c78scorpio (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice...

Off to read stickies!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd make sure I was walking both dogs together twice a day, briskly for about 30 min each time. It'll help them bond, and get excess energy out which can lead to anxiety/aggression. Just walk quickly with one on each side of you, and don't let them stop to sniff. You'll be amazed at how much that helps things.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

You mentioned that your BF was enteracting with her when she turned on yiur other dog? Perhaps she was mere,y redirecting stress she was feeling due to the enteraction, which I believe you said she wasn't enjioying very much.

How about have your BF walk her with you & your other dog on your walks, on the way he can practice some basic obedience (sit, heel etc...) so they can bond. Also have BF feed her if he can so she sees hin as someone she can trusst, a provoider.

You mentioned that your BF was enteracting with her when she turned on yiur other dog? Perhaps she was mere,y redirecting stress she was feeling due to the enteraction, which I believe you said she wasn't enjioying very much.

How about have your BF walk her with you & your other dog on your walks, on the way he can practice some basic obedience (sit, heel etc...) so they can bond. Also have BF feed her if he can so she sees hin as someone she can trusst, a provoider.


----------

